
How do you feel about an artificial announcer with an accent? - open-source-ux
https://www.bbc.co.uk/rd/blog/2020-02-synthetic-voices-accent-artificial-interactive
======
jjgreen
For the benefit of confused non-Brits, the BBC does not consider its default
southern middle-class accent an accent at all, that's "received pronunciation"
unquestionably correct.

